# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Commissioning a World Map for my homebrew campaign

## Rgoodreau

Im a first-time commissioner so bare with me as I learn the ropes, please.

Ive been running games in this homebrew setting for years now and have gone through many maps of continents, cities, you name it. I created a world map for my own reference about a year ago, fleshing out the global situation was relevant for the story so it was a necessary decision, and Ive grow very attached to this setting and want help creating a permanent fixture that I can use for reference forever going forward... and probably frame and hang on a wall.

So, I want this thing to be detailed, have all the fixings and notes, names of places and things in calligraphy, all of it. I like the idea of color, but if black and white can do it justice Id gladly take up an offer. Like I said, I have an outlined geographical map I made with crayons, pen, sharpie, and highlighter about a year ago and it looks great, but 8.5x11 just doesnt cut it and I want more detail.

Please let me know if youre interested and thanks in advance to all those who consider!

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello R,

I'm a Scottish map-maker with several years' experience - if my style suits I can be contacted at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Lord Zuol

Rgoodreau,

I'm interested in your world and would like to offer my services. If you have an email address, I can send you copies of my work to see if they match the style you would like. 

I can be found on Discord at Alakrit#7222 or by email at Mataylor1028@gmail.com

----------


## greendino

Good day! I would love to help create your world. I am a mapmaker that specializes in hand drawn maps, that can be finished in any number of ways. My portfolio can be seen here, and it is ever expanding with new additions. I've recently started doing color maps, and the results are lovely. I do hand draw, but I am willing to make quite large maps, usually be piecing sheets together. I've done several larger maps using 4 sheets, and would be happy to go even bigger if necessary.

My rates are reasonable, and I think I can help you realize your world.

You can email me at greendinomaps@gmail.com

Cheers!

----------


## Tiana

Happy to make you a poster. I am a digital artist so it can be as big as your budget allows. Yes, it can have hand-drawn calligraphy. That is a service I offer. This is my fantasy map portfolio. At the moment my queue is large enough that I cannot promise art until January, so if speed is a concern do select one of the enthusiastic newcomers.

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Ish_Joker

That would also be something I'd love to work on!

You can check out my portfolio and info about commissions on my website and contact me here if you're interested or have any questions.

----------


## Wired

Sounds like a cool project!

Check out my portfolio and send me an email if you're interested!

best regards
wired

----------


## XploringMap

Hello Rgoodreau

I am interested in your project, you can see my portfolio here
https://xploringmap.wixsite.com/home

you can contact me here: xploringmap@gmal.com

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Rgoodreau, 

I'd also be interested in working with you on this project, you can can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you feel my style works for you feel free to email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Kate

----------


## Ralaris

Hey there it is always great to lock in and have someone flesh out your own custom world. I would be interested in your project as I am sure you will get many people interested. I focus mainly on area, region, or world maps. You can see a bunch of my past work here on my website. I offer a free layout sketch to any potential clients usually to make sure they have a good starting point for when we move onto the commission. If you are interested please feel free to email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com

I hope you find a good artist that can fit the look you want for an agreeable price for you!

Kay

----------


## Sapiento

Hi Rgoodreau,

I can provide the map you need. For examples of my skills just follow the links below - as you can see I have a very wide range of styles to choose from
and over 10 years of experience in fantasy map making.

----------


## Grafian

I'm certainly interested in taking this commission! You can find some examples of my work at https://www.artstation.com/dalebeerling. As you can see, I work exclusively in black and white, with some colour accents on occasion for names/markers and such(I do often add parchment-like versions, although I don't believe I've uploaded any of those on my Artstation - I can email those on request). 

If you find my style agreeable to your needs, please do send me a message on the forums / Artstation or an email at Daleb2007@gmail.com .

Grafian / Dale Beerling

----------


## Stoneflask Studio

Hello Rgoodreau,

 I am interested in working on this project and would love to discuss it further. You can see some of our portfolio at https://www.deviantart.com/positrong...35/cartography. You can also email me at sbuford.art@gmail.com if you would like to speak further. Thank you for your time and I hope you have a great day.

Stoneflask Studio

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello Rgoodreau,

I currently open for commissions and I'm interested in your project.

Please take a moment to check my work on the links below and if you are interested in working with me, please contact me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps
https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559

Cheers,
Sergio

----------

